#  >  > Cinema, Music , Entertainment >  >  > Entertainment HUB >  >  > Music & Entertainment >  >  These 12 years old Kids Performance will be Freeze you all!!

## Medusa

Hey all,

There is no any age limit when you enter the talent. This 12 years old kids make us very shock. The battle of the dance set fire in this stage.

Have a look on this video and share your ideas about this performance.

----------

